# spiral cutterhead



## Peace (Oct 23, 2016)

I have an old Delta J-21 six inch jointer. Are there spiral cutterheads that will work in it?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

contact bryrd shelix they make cutter heads for just about any machine ever made.i just converted mine over,well worth the money for the smooth cut and less noise.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Look at http://byrdtool.com/. You might be able to find it by model number. Otherwise, contact them to ask. Most likely, the answer is yes.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I searched web for Delta DJ-21 and didn't find any such machine. DJ-20 was there though.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Also talk to Hermance machinery.

They make custom heads in Pennsylvania and they have specs on many common machines.
I had one made for a 16" jointer and will have another one made for my 24" I'm restoring.

They do a really nice job.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Mywoodcutters.com- Contact them, tell them Stumpy Nubs sent you and I guarantee you will get the lowest price on a Byrd Shelix cutter head. Cheaper than even direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## Holbren (Aug 26, 2015)

Been selling Byrd heads for longer than anyone and never heard of that model. The 6" that is a similar number is a DJ-15 which is the smaller version of the DJ-20. Most popular old model 6" is the 37-220.

Looking at some info there are J references after serial numbers but that is not the model number. you can check vintagemachinery.org and try to match it up to a picture.


----------



## Peace (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks to all who responded. The Delta 6" model is 37-275X. It is no longer in production. Its manual includes the J-21 number.


----------

